# Better trader - Myrtle Beach or Hilton Head?



## GoodWitch (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello all,

I'm researching what to purchase for my first timeshare and would appreciate some advice.  I'm thinking about purchasing in Myrtle Beach (Sheraton Broadway Plantation) or Hilton Head (Sea Pines).  I will definately want to trade and use my timeshare to go to different places.

Which location has a higher demand - Myrtle Beach or Hilton Head?

Thanks for your comments.


----------



## Dave M (Sep 18, 2008)

The two areas should trade about equally. Buy a summer week and you'll have a good trader. Buy a winter week and you'll have a dog. However, the quality of the resort you buy could make a huge difference. 

There are four separate "Sea Pines" timeshare resorts (Monarch, Swallowtail, Spicebush and Plantation). There are more in Sea Pines that don't carry that name. Monarch would probably have the best trade value and highest cost of those four (it's on the beach); Sea Pines Plantation or Spicebush would probably have the least trade value.


----------



## lprstn (Sep 18, 2008)

Please purchase somewhere by the beach in Myrtle...most people love being near the beach if you ever want to rent it.  Although the Sheraton has some great accomodations...

I would chose Myrtle, as its more to do there and is a great rental area during the many events they hold there.


----------



## stevedmatt (Sep 19, 2008)

Take a good look at the Sheraton's MF if considering it as a trader. They are on the high side.


----------



## GoodWitch (Sep 19, 2008)

stevedmatt said:


> Take a good look at the Sheraton's MF if considering it as a trader. They are on the high side.



You make a good point.  But I'm concerned that you get what you pay for.  I would expect that higher MFs would correlate with a higher amount spent on maintaining a 4-5 star resort, higher taxes that the resort pays for a more desirable location, and a better paid thus better quality staff.

If I'm wrong in this assumption please let me know.  I'm new to timesharing and trying to learn all I can.


----------



## stevedmatt (Sep 19, 2008)

GoodWitch said:


> You make a good point.  But I'm concerned that you get what you pay for.  I would expect that higher MFs would correlate with a higher amount spent on maintaining a 4-5 star resort, higher taxes that the resort pays for a more desirable location, and a better paid thus better quality staff.
> 
> If I'm wrong in this assumption please let me know.  I'm new to timesharing and trying to learn all I can.



Yes and no. These MF are high in relationship to other resorts with the same trade power. If the MB area is what you are going for because you want to go every year, or at least every other year, then buy where you would like to stay. But if you are buying for trading most of the time, there are much better deals to be had then those found in this area.


----------



## GoodWitch (Sep 20, 2008)

stevedmatt said:


> Yes and no. These MF are high in relationship to other resorts with the same trade power. If the MB area is what you are going for because you want to go every year, or at least every other year, then buy where you would like to stay. But if you are buying for trading most of the time, there are much better deals to be had then those found in this area.



Do you have any particular area in mind for trading, when you say there are better areas with lower MFs?


----------



## Egret1986 (Sep 20, 2008)

GoodWitch said:


> You make a good point.  But I'm concerned that you get what you pay for.  I would expect that higher MFs would correlate with a higher amount spent on maintaining a 4-5 star resort, higher taxes that the resort pays for a more desirable location, and a better paid thus better quality staff.
> 
> If I'm wrong in this assumption please let me know.  I'm new to timesharing and trying to learn all I can.



I purchased a timeshare in 1986 from the developer.  I kept it many years before filing a quit claim to give the week back to the resort (thankfully they took it).  It was very poorly managed over the years, amenities were lost and fees had to be paid to utilize even the pool.  The maintenance fees skyrocketed and mult-year special assessments were charged.  Yes, many resort groups like Marriott have high maintenance fees which correlate to more desirable locations, staffing, and maintenance of the resorts; but not always.


----------



## bogey21 (Sep 20, 2008)

lprstn said:


> Please purchase somewhere by the beach in Myrtle...



I could go either way, Myrtle Beach or HHI.  But if I went Myrtle, I agree that it s/b a Summer Week on the beach

GEORGE


----------



## mish (Sep 21, 2008)

There are advantages to both areas, depending on what you want.  We went to Myrtle Beach for many years when my children were younger (middle school thru high school).  Weather in April was always iffy.  Many families are down there, and it is somewhat honky-tonk in the downtown area.  The kids loved it.  Beaches were great.  Golf was great.
Now that my kids are grown, we have a TS in Hilton Head (Marriott Surfwatch).  HHI is a little more upscale.  It is quieter, even though there are many families.  There are areas that have a "downtown" atmosphere with shopping and restaurants.  I love HHI.  Again, the beaches and golf are great.
If you are interested in trying out HHI, I have one week for rent Labor Day week 2009 (mwhite3075@yahoo.com).
Mish


----------



## lprstn (Sep 21, 2008)

Personally if I were to purchase Between the 2 more upscale resorts Sheraton/Marriott in MB (and $$ was  no object) I would purchase at the Marriott.  But if I wanted a great location, with good amenities, great trading power of a resort on the beach I would I would chose the Marriott yet again.  Now as for cost, the Sheraton would win out...gaining you a decent trade, with a good company.


----------



## DanM (Sep 21, 2008)

If you are buying to trade, buy the cheapest one with the lowest maintenance fees weeks 25 or 26 thru 32-33.  A summer (school holiday, not mystery timeshare calendar) beach area week will be a good trader in either location. Any other week will be iffy.


----------



## GoodWitch (Sep 23, 2008)

Thanks for the input.


----------



## GoodWitch (Sep 23, 2008)

DanM said:


> If you are buying to trade, buy the cheapest one with the lowest maintenance fees weeks 25 or 26 thru 32-33.  A summer (school holiday, not mystery timeshare calendar) beach area week will be a good trader in either location. Any other week will be iffy.



I'm reluctant to buy something so cheap I would be hesitant to stay in it myself.  But I hear that good trades are all about location, location, location.

Is that the deal?


----------



## DanM (Sep 24, 2008)

Yes with RCI. In fact, lower quality will sometimes let you see more availability than high quality. II factors in unit quality a bit more into trade power, but the overriding factors for both companies are BOTH location and TIME. All "red" weeks are not red. Summer, for example, is really school vacation...not mid June and barely even Labor Day because large numbers of schools start up in mid-August.


----------



## esk444 (Sep 24, 2008)

It depends which is a better trader.  If you get a prime summer week (26 to 31), they should both trade very well.  They will trade good, but not great for weeks 24-25, 32-34.  Outside of that, they will trade just OK for shoulder seasons and worse for winter.  

The problem for the Sheraton is that the resort has a gigantic platinum season with weeks 9-43, 47 (lots of shoulder weeks, along with the prime weeks).  Starwood has a quirky depositing system that won't guarantee that you can deposit a prime week into II or RCI.  In fact, it seems like you have to fight every year with a variety of Starwood employees to get a prime week.  

If you get a fixed Sea Pines week, you don't have to deal with that yearly hassle.  But I rarely see prime Sea Pines weeks offered for very cheap prices, but platinum Sheraton weeks seem available on ebay all the time for $2K to $4K for 2BR.


----------



## gnipgnop (Sep 24, 2008)

I have a two BR, floating week at Sheraton Broadway Plantation in M.B.  We love going there and when we choose to go elsewhere I have traded it through RCI and have received the following using this trade:  Hawaii, Marco Island, Orlando, Aruba, Puerto Vallarta, Mexico, and Cape Cod, to mention a few. 

I wouldn't give up this week for anything.  I believe it is a fantastic trader plus the bonus for is that we get to stay there any year we want.:whoopie:


----------



## GoodWitch (Sep 24, 2008)

gnipgnop said:


> I have a two BR, floating week at Sheraton Broadway Plantation in M.B.  We love going there and when we choose to go elsewhere I have traded it through RCI and have received the following using this trade:  Hawaii, Marco Island, Orlando, Aruba, Puerto Vallarta, Mexico, and Cape Cod, to mention a few.
> 
> I wouldn't give up this week for anything.  I believe it is a fantastic trader plus the bonus for is that we get to stay there any year we want.:whoopie:



It's good to hear from someone who is so happy with their timeshare.  It clearly trades well with a lot of places.  Does it always trade easily for other Gold Crown resorts, or do you sometimes have to downgrade your accomodations to get into some areas?


----------



## gnipgnop (Sep 25, 2008)

I can honestly tell you that I have only traded into Gold Crown Resorts.  In Marco Island - Charter Club of Marco.  In Orlando - Orange Lake CC.  In Hawaii - POHIO @ KaEo Kai and in Tahoe - Lake Tahoe Vacation Club (formerally Embassay Suites).  Some of the names of these Resorts may be spelled wrong of worded wrong, but they were definately all GC resorts.

The trick is merely to bank your week as soon as you pay your maintenance fee and if something you want is not available start a search.  Some say to search for only a month or two but I have left on a search for over 6 months and got what I wanted and when I wanted it.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 25, 2008)

IMO if you are buying to trade, the first thing you need to decide is this:

Which major exchange company's properties do you wish to exchange into?

You seem to be "all over the board" (so to speak) in trying to figure out what and where to buy, and it's great to do research like that.  It can be a lot to take in. IMO if you can determine specifically which resorts you feel drawn to, by looking at the 2 exchange company's resort directories online first, you can get the best advice here as to what and where to own, to get you into the places you want.


----------



## GoodWitch (Sep 25, 2008)

Laurie said:


> IMO if you are buying to trade, the first thing you need to decide is this:
> 
> Which major exchange company's properties do you wish to exchange into?
> 
> You seem to be "all over the board" (so to speak) in trying to figure out what and where to buy, and it's great to do research like that.  It can be a lot to take in. IMO if you can determine specifically which resorts you feel drawn to, by looking at the 2 exchange company's resort directories online first, you can get the best advice here as to what and where to own, to get you into the places you want.



Thanks Laurie.  I have looked at the resort directories and like them both for different reasons (II for Disney & Hyatt, RCI for more Africa selections).  Leaning towards II though.  The trouble is I want it all   A 4-5 star resort I can get to every year, that trades well, purchased at a great price, with reasonable maintenance fees.  With so many timeshares out there, I'll keep hunting till I find the perfect match.


----------



## e.bram (Sep 25, 2008)

There is no free lunch. A good TS (oceanfront in summer) will cost you.


----------



## gnipgnop (Sep 26, 2008)

GoodWitch:

As far as exchange company's go.......Sheraton Broadway Pl. in Myrtle Beach trades through both RCI & II.  You will have the best of both worlds.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 26, 2008)

True... but trading strategies would be really different for RCI and II, and I'm not sure Sheraton B'way would have the lowest mf's for the best trades from either company.  I'm almost certain that it wouldn't for RCI. 

I can't speak to its relative strength or weakness in II from personal experience, and it may be super-strong - though from the little I understand, if I wanted to trade in II, I might want to purchase a property that would give me trading preference into the chain I liked the best. (For me that would have to be Marriott. I don't know enough about Hyatt or Disney, but I'd ask owners there.)  

On the other hand, if you are buying for personal use half the time and really like that property, and/or it gets you into most places you wanna go, that's another thing. And if you want to own a property that enables you to trade into either/or, you'll have to own dual-affiliated.

If by Africa you mean the South Africa properties for lower mf's, I'd forget that.


----------



## dwsupt (Sep 26, 2008)

*Good For The Duffers*

Do either resorts have a golf course? That could come in to play. I know alot of cold southern illinois residents would kill to be at either, but a week with a green in Hilton Head wins hands down.:whoopie:


----------

